# Mass Officers Hurt In Fire::: Breaking News



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

BREAKING!!!
Channel 7 reports four police officers in Scituate and one civilian hurt in a fire. Further info unknown..


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

My prayers go out to them


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Update:

*Police: Woman Sets House Ablaze; 4 Cops Hurt*

*Few Details Released*

*BOSTON -- *Four police officers and woman were injured Friday after the woman set her home on fire in Scituate, police said.

Police: Woman Sets House Ablaze; 4 Cops Hurt - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

From News and other sources I have learned the officers were called for a neighborhood disturbance when a distraught woman barricaded herself into a home and set it afire. The officers forced entry and pulled her from the house. Three at South Shore Hospital and the Fourth officer taken to Mass General. The woman is at South Shore. Reports say all suffered smoke inhalation but conditions unknown.


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

God bless and speedy recovery to all!


----------



## MCADPD24 (Nov 7, 2008)

God bless and speedy recovery to all


----------



## StbbrnMedic (Nov 28, 2008)

God bless... Heal quickly guys!


----------



## robodope (Aug 31, 2003)

Should of brought out the marshmallows and let her roast...Seriously though hope their all home and ok....


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Get well brothers. Great job.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

Job Well Done and speedy recovery, or take some extra time for yourself, I suggest you don't feel better until after


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

speedy recovery guys!


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

Speedy Recovery.


----------



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

Reports that all officers were treated and released from the hospitals was certainly good to hear. Great job guys.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> Okay - the woman was sent to the hospital Thursday night, likely for psychotic issues, and on Friday she's still acting up, and endangers herself and her rescuers...
> 
> WHAT is with these medical professionals that keep releasing psychotics?
> 
> ...


Bigger question, why does he, or anyone else keep dialing for help. If he wants to go so badly, sheesh, let him and save the tax payers a lot of money. I know that sounds rather cold, but let's be realistic here!

As for those in Scituate, a speedy recovery for the Officers involved and the Firefighter. Even the whack job woman, I hope she recovers both physically and mentally.

For her sake and the sake of her neighbors and the Scituate PD at least.


----------

